

What I learned when building Leavetrack - robinjfisher
https://plus.google.com/102760907897543103676/posts/3rEqL8kEhjQ

======
dclaysmith
You might want to get a blog on your domain--this post is on the front page
and all the traffic is still one click away from your website. Any links to
your Google+ won't be giving your product any SEO boost.

Congrats on the launch. Your landing page looks nice. We signed up for a
similar product fairly recently. There are a lot of edge cases for time off
products. I would expect you'll have a lot of feature requests in the early
going.

You might consider "internationalizing" your copy a bit to attract US
companies. There would likely be changes you would need to make (international
holiday differences, etc) but the US market would nearly be an order of
magnitude bigger than the UK.

~~~
robinjfisher
Didn't even cross my mind to post it on the application's blog!

Thanks for your comments. It's been such a push to launch that I can now start
focusing on tweaking the product; internationalisation etc.

Edge cases are a pain. I'm having some discussions with a potential client at
the moment and the challenge is turning development for the edge cases that
they would like into something that can be extended to all users.

It currently deals with what I think are federal holidays in the US but won't
automatically handle state-level holidays. So, if somebody in the US books 5
days crossing 4 July, it won't count 4 July so they'd only use 4 days from
their allowance.

